# Joing a domain over a vpn



## Jurge (Feb 5, 2007)

hi 
i can connect to our network over our PPTP VPN no problems but no UNC paths work so i can only access PCs using there IP numbers

i have set the vpn connection to use the DNS servers ipnumber manualy but htis seems to do nothing 

the problem is to join the domain i need to be able to use names rather than IP numbers (or so im led to belive) 

do i need to set up a wins server?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Try going to the properties on the VPN connection and click on the Networking tab, then click on TCP/IP and click properties. Then click on advanced and uncheck Use default gateway on remote network. If this does not work go back to Advanced TCP/IP setting go to the DNS tab and try manually entering your companies DSN server as well as your outside one.


----------



## Jurge (Feb 5, 2007)

Cheers Mate
Ive got it sorted
I just setup a Wins server on our PDC and set wins up on both the users PC and the other server on our network (that they were trying to connect to) and all is well

thanks for your reply


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Another option, if you'd prefer not to have to run a server level service for this, is to use the pc's HOSTS file.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

or use server.domain.com ... if pptp is set to use the internal dns server


----------

